# They're coming...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Next weekend is the NHRA national drag racing event in Baytown. I know you guys are probably sick of the racing pix I post here, but I'll be out there with my friend and his car looking for fame and fortune. It's basically a three day event with the nighttime qualifying session on Friday night. I find the nighttime shooting very challenging but also spectacular. Here's one from last year - note my new shading effect.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work. I enjoy the racing pictures.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

me too


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

This is how we spent half of our time.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Racing Pix*

I was at the drags many years ago and I always wanted to shoot the fire breathing dragons. Great shot. Maybe one day I will get too. This one looks like what I invisioned.
Shed


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

NIce pic RB. I see you have The Headhunter as your Avatar now. There are going to be a couple of big Outlaw 10.5 races at HMP a little later this year. The cars are more street looking(not stickered up as much). Putting alot of horsepower on really small rubber. You ought to check it out.


Damian


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Rusty, I will be at work (but I can still hear them across the pasture) so take a bunch of pics for us to check out. Especially the Pro Stocks. That's my favorite.
Mike


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gotta love the smell of top fuel! We were at the cajuns a few years ago and it was dead calm. when the bad boyeeezz would do their burn outs, you had to runs from all the rubber spider webs fly'n around or you would be black from head to toe. LOL

Great shot!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*MT these are for you then...*



MT Stringer said:


> Rusty, I will be at work (but I can still hear them across the pasture) so take a bunch of pics for us to check out. Especially the Pro Stocks. That's my favorite.
> Mike


Some of last years P/Stock pix


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Hear em? Shoot I can feel em. lol Im just on the other side of I-10 from them, I can see the lights from here. I grew up about 2 miles from where the track is, I learned how to hit a dove in those fields long before the rumble of engines took it over. Believe it or not Ive never been to it. I knew it was coming as Mont Belvieu's traffic has tripled in the last few days and our few restraunts are packed for lunch and dinner. Great economic boost for us over here in no mans land.

Z


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Anyone go to the very first NHRA race out there?


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Friday*

We're going today for qualifications. Front row, mid track pit side. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow, and a few pics from last year.


----------

